# Too Big.. Or Paranoid?



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

I looked at another horse to buy. He's a bit taller than the last.. at 16.2. Off the track gelding. He's done the hunter/jumpers. Very sweet horse. Great personality. We walked, trotted, cantered, and jumped in the field. He didn't seem like he was working any harder than normal.. but I look at pictures and just don't like what I see. Granted.. the horse needs some weight on him. His ribs were showing, and the top of his rump was caved in a little. 

Is it me just being unhappy with myself.. or am I just too big for this horse too? The only horse I've been comfortable with so far, was an 18.2 Draft/Warmblood. He was sold before I could purchase him. 

I have a video.. but I have no idea how to put it on here. Any help would be great.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Alexmac156 said:


> I looked at another horse to buy. He's a bit taller than the last.. at 16.2. Off the track gelding. He's done the hunter/jumpers. Very sweet horse. Great personality. We walked, trotted, cantered, and jumped in the field. He didn't seem like he was working any harder than normal.. but I look at pictures and just don't like what I see. Granted.. the horse needs some weight on him. His ribs were showing, and the top of his rump was caved in a little.
> 
> Is it me just being unhappy with myself.. or am I just too big for this horse too? The only horse I've been comfortable with so far, was an 18.2 Draft/Warmblood. He was sold before I could purchase him.
> 
> I have a video.. but I have no idea how to put it on here. Any help would be great.


 


I don't know if this will work.. but here's a video.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the video is marked private, AND, we do not allow links to FB. Sorry.

can you upload it to Youtube and then link to it?

I wish the photo were larger. I am not sure why the forum has been making photos really small lately. not sure what that's all about, but even when enlarged by clicking on it, it's hard to see.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Was typing at same time as tinyliny...I was saying the same thing.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lets try this photo..

I apologize for the weird face. And the saddle is not mine. I understand it's too small.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

imo, i think a larger, heavier bodied horse would fit you better. this specific horse is light on bone, and needs more weight/muscling. from the look of the top of his rump, im thinking his topline isnt great and he needs to be worked correctly, and gain weight before carrying a heavier rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree 100% that he needs more weight and muscle tone. He should be about 300lbs heavier, and needs his top to be more rounded out and filled in. With his weight back on, and his muscle up to par.. that's when I'm wondering if it should be okay for me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree that this horse doesn't look like a great fit for you. Not your fault at all, it's just that he is light on bone and appears that he is long in the back and doesn't appear very broad.

You don't need a horse that is super big or super tall or super heavy to comfortably carry you. I have a horse that is 14.3 that I woudn't hesitate to put you on for a long/hard ride.

The type of horse you might look for is more of a "Cob" type. A thick horse with big feet and heavy bones, he'll have a short/strong back and a broad chest, a big/well-sprung barrel is very important as well. Depending on the breeding, they can range from just over 14 hands to being pretty darn tall.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

The video isn't the best quality... but here goes:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that horse is fine, get him in shape and ride snot out of him, I rode a 16 hand walker for awhile my GF said i looked great on her, I'm taller but I'm 220lbs and bet Im not that far off you in weight. While you may "look" a bit outa sorts, that horse doesnt care. Not to mention, your weight is lower than mine, bet that makes a big difference to the horse. I would say you might need a bigger saddle,  but you know who cares go have fun be happy love thyself.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say no to him. From the looking at the pictures on my phone, his legs aren't particularly light on bone, but the rest of him is. Also, that saddle looks like it goes back too far on his back, but it might be the pictures. Don't buy a horse on what he MIGHT be, but what he is currently, unless you can support the horse in whatever the issue. You need a horse who can support your weight- no if, ands, or buts about it. He really can't support much of anything at his current weight and muscling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> that horse is fine, get him in shape and ride snot out of him, I rode a 16 hand walker for awhile my GF said i looked great on her, I'm taller but I'm 220lbs and bet Im not that far off you in weight. While you may "look" a bit outa sorts, that horse doesnt care. Not to mention, your weight is lower than mine, bet that makes a big difference to the horse. I would say you might need a bigger saddle,  but you know who cares go have fun be happy love thyself.


Joe, I have to say your text was great. Very encouraging and extremely confirming.
Great Job!


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Irish Wake said:


> Joe, I have to say your text was great. Very encouraging and extremely confirming.
> Great Job!


 
Thank you.. to the both of you! I think I just needed someone's positivity. I'm becoming more comfortable with my decision. Sometimes the biggest battle, is myself. I don't like what I see.. but I'm changing it every day.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Alexmac156 said:


> Thank you.. to the both of you! I think I just needed someone's positivity. I'm becoming more comfortable with my decision. Sometimes the biggest battle, is myself. I don't like what I see.. but I'm changing it every day.


Im 6'5" 235 if you listen to most people, by the time you add my saddle and saddle bags full of drinks and snacks I'd have to ride a horse that weighs 1500 lbs.

Listen more to people like Joe, he knows his stuff!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with every other poster who said this horse is not a good fit for you and that it's light in the bone. Hope that wasn't too negative for you:shock:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Irish Wake said:


> Im 6'5" 235 if you listen to most people, by the time you add my saddle and saddle bags full of drinks and snacks I'd have to ride a horse that weighs 1500 lbs.
> 
> Listen more to people like Joe, he knows his stuff!


It's not just about the weight, it's about how and where the weight is carried. 

Someone tall, fit and built will likely be able to support their weight a lot better than someone who is shorter and rounder. 

At 6'5'' and 235lbs, most horse can carry that. but 5' and 235lbs, many horse cannot. At your weight and height Irish Wake, you can support your own body weight and not be flumping down in the horse. Others, if you take weight alone, then it's much less so. 

To the OP, I don't think a slender TB is the horse for you. It might cope, but you might well cause it problems. Why not accept what you are asking from the horse and choose something with more bone density? 

It's a delicate topic, but I think you need to be fair to the horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't understand where some of you think that we're ragging on the OP for her size. That's not what is happening at all. I, and others, are simply pointing out the shortcomings of the horse for durability over the long haul. Yes he can bulk up some more and that will make him "look" better, but that won't change his long back or his light bones or, what appears to be on closer inspection of the pictures, his upright shoulder and possibly upright pasterns as well. His entire front end just looks structurally weak.

I'm not a fan of putting more than 30% on a horse of average fitness that has ideal conformation (that means that a well conformed QH that weighs a grand total of 1000 pounds...about average...can carry 300 pounds of tack and rider). Especially if the horse is going to be doing hard/stressful work like jumping.

If this horse truly has the conformation I suspect he does, I wouldn't suggest _anyone_ buy him for jumping, regardless of _their_ size. He just doesn't have good conformation, IMHO.

The good news is, in the video, the OP appears to be a light and fluid rider, which will greatly broaden the type and size of horses she can include in her search.

OP, it's not this horse's size that concerns me, it's his lack of good conformation. I worry about his soundness over the long haul.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Alexmac156 said:


> Is it me just being unhappy with myself.. or am I just too big for this horse too? .


Just from personal experience but if you have that thought anywhere in your mind then pass, because when it happens to me, that niggle keeps coming back. You have to be 100% in your own mind.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I don't understand where some of you think that we're ragging on the OP for her size. That's not what is happening at all.


My husband is 300lbs+, and it's not muscle. I love every inch of him, he's the best person I know. 

However when talking about suitability, then this horse does not suit this rider. 

It's not about some kind of hate campaign against heavier riders, it's about matching up good companions. We all have to consider that, does the horse do what we want? I am built like a rake, and have a lovely little horse, I don't know that he will meet my needs and goals, and that's just heartbreaking. But it's a decision we all go through, is this the right horse for me?


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> that horse is fine, get him in shape and ride snot out of him, I rode a 16 hand walker for awhile my GF said i looked great on her, I'm taller but I'm 220lbs and bet Im not that far off you in weight. While you may "look" a bit outa sorts, that horse doesnt care. Not to mention, your weight is lower than mine, bet that makes a big difference to the horse. I would say you might need a bigger saddle,  but you know who cares go have fun be happy love thyself.



"Ride the snot out of him", really?! That horse needs groceries, he is in poor condition, is fine boned, and is trying but doesn't look sure of what is on his back, look at his expression and ears. Joe4d, a good horse person would first look at the horse and have it's health and well being in mind, instead of themselves..with no top line, lacking muscle tone, no, a bigger saddle won't help, it is only going to sore the poor thing, and may even go so far as to say it could cause you even MORE problems down the road. So no, this dear horse IS NOT for you. 

There is nothing wrong with being heavier, we all have some extra poundage to loose, but come on. It is about time we become honest with ourselves AND the horse were going to be riding and/or buying. Horses are very stoic animals, often times it is up to us riders to see and know the subtle hints of uncertainty and issues before the horse shouts it out by dumping us on the ground, wringing it's tail, wrinkling their nose, and bouncing around or other not so subtle clues.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alexmac156 said:


> Thank you.. to the both of you! I think I just needed someone's positivity. I'm becoming more comfortable with my decision. Sometimes the biggest battle, is myself. I don't like what I see.. but I'm changing it every day.


So you just wanted someone to pat you on the head and tell you what you wanted to hear? :?

There's nothing wrong with you being a heavier rider, however, you need the right horse. This fine boned, long backed, delicately put together gelding ISN'T the right horse.

I have a 15.2 h TB gelding that I wouldn't hesitate to let you ride, because he's built like a tank, has good strong bone, and is conformationally very nice. All the things this horse in which you're interested doesn't have.

The horse who is best for you is out there, but it's not this one.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just so everyone is aware.. I'm not taking this post personally. Clearly, I'm writing on the "plus size rider" section. It's not a huge shocker that I am, in fact, plus sized. lol. I just wanted to make sure I'm doing the right thing for the horse. The last thing I want to do is cause pain or discomfort to any horse I ride. 

I'm still trying to understand the "light bone" theory. Here is a picture of a quarter horse. Is this the bone structure I should be looking for? This one is slightly smaller at 16.1.. But I think he's built more. 

Lastly.. please try to be respectful of other posters. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.. Whether they may be different than yours or not. It's just a forum. Get along


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When we say "light bones" that usually means their legs are very delicate and very small. I've also heard it called "having chicken legs".

I can't say whether that QH you posted has better bone or not because of the boots, but I like the rest of him quite a bit more than the TB you were riding. His overall conformation is a lot better.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Try this one


----------



## xdressage (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm sorry, but yes, you are too big for this horse. He's not in the best condition, and though it's hard to tell from the video, it looks to me like he's struggling. Also the saddle is way too small for you, and a longer saddle would probably be too long on his back, and because of that alone, you can't ride this horse, that would just be asking for trouble.

I think it's great that you care and ask for advice, instead of just doing it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought the horse was really sort of scrawny and out of shape. With groceries he'll look a lot better, there was something I didn't like about his movement but I'm not sure what you want to do with him, is he just for pleasure or show?

I don't have a major issue with your size versus his size at all. You are a heavier rider but your not a pile of flab, you appear to be fit and that's what folks were kind of alluding to regarding weight I think. A mashed potato with no lower leg muscle and no stamina will be a lot harder for a horse to carry then someone that is padded but in shape.

I don't know if he is the horse that I would pick for you but I don't see an issue with your weight vs his size. He is a little bit of a fragile looking beast though.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are some links with food for thought:

Heavier Riders' Guide

How Much Weight Can Your Horse Safely Carry?

You mentioned jumping in post #1...to be honest, I think that is a bit unfair to the horse. I'm a fan of heavier riders riding, but I also think heavier riders need to think about low impact for the horse.

I would also consider switching to a western saddle. While it isn't possible to see the tree size, this photo of my Circle Y, Abetta (the smallest western saddle tree I've ever seen) and Bates still gives heavier riders something to think about:










A western saddle tree may distribute the rider's weight over an area that is 1.5 times greater than an English saddle. While the total weight affects the back, the pounds per square inch affect the muscles under the saddle. That turns a 275 lb rider into a 185 lb rider, for purposes of surface pressure on the underlying muscles. Changing to the Abetta wouldn't make much difference, but changing to the Circle Y would.​


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

English saddle tree:










Western saddle tree:


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

No offense.. But I'm not switching my riding style. I'm not an off balanced rider. I'm not a western girl. I enjoy dressage, and jumping. If the horse is able to safely carry my weight, then there should be nothing stopping me from enjoying what I like to do.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, there is - the horse. It is physically much easier on a horse to walk or trot than to jump. Collection - dressage level collection - is also physically demanding for the horse. I've carried almost 100 lbs of combat gear on my back before, and there was a huge difference in what I could do vs when I go out in running shorts and sneakers. And if I need to carry a heavy pack, you can bet I want a pack with a wide shoulder harness.

If someone is overweight, then some adjustments in what one asks of the horse and what tack one uses is reasonable. IMHO. Maybe not in yours...


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

If im not mistaken in another thread you stated you hadnt rode in ten years and you were off balance and couldnt sit a canter. Jumping is hard on a horse even with a 130# rider if the rider isnt balanced and doing their part it is very hard on a horse and can cause prolonged problems. Im not trying to discourage you but I personally wouldnt be looking into jumping until I could better myself for the discipline.


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

The horse in the first post is, as many others have pointed out, fine boned and long backed, which could lead to problems in the long run regardless of who's riding him. The QH is, IMHO, better suited for the long haul because of its shorter back, sturdier legs, and just generally being put together better. Good luck in finding your ideal equine partner.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that horse will gain muscle and topline with work and proper diet. its also a good sized horse. SO yeh get a saddle that fits you and the horse and get it in shape if you like him otherwise.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> that horse will gain muscle and topline with work and proper diet. its also a good sized horse. SO yeh get a saddle that fits you and the horse and get it in shape if you like him otherwise.


That is the least of the horses worries. He's too light boned for her. And on top of his longer back, he's not a suitable horse for her. 

OP is there a reason you're ignoring everyone elses advice? I've seen plenty of great advice given here yet you've ignored it and picked what I can only assume you only want to hear.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Alexmac156 said:


> Just so everyone is aware.. I'm not taking this post personally. Clearly, I'm writing on the "plus size rider" section. It's not a huge shocker that I am, in fact, plus sized. lol. I just wanted to make sure I'm doing the right thing for the horse. The last thing I want to do is cause pain or discomfort to any horse I ride.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand the "light bone" theory. Here is a picture of a quarter horse. Is this the bone structure I should be looking for? This one is slightly smaller at 16.1.. But I think he's built more.
> 
> Lastly.. please try to be respectful of other posters. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.. Whether they may be different than yours or not. It's just a forum. Get along


I can only speak for myself when I say...if it effects the horse in a negative way or may cause harm, as in "Ride the snot out of it", then yes I WILL speak up and I WILL say something. That is truly the wrong mind set to have when one works with horses. I have seen way too many good horses abused and man handled to sit idly by why some wanna be rider ruins it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the sorrel qh is a nicer looking horse. you need to feel comfortable on whichever horse you choose, and horse that has super fine delicate legs and small hooves will not last long in any sort of demanding sport. i prefer the larger boned horses in general, regardless of what they are used for.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know much about horse builds, but I would agree with those who say a stockier horse — not taller — would work great for you. Your horse looks to me to have kind of dainty legs. When I was looking for a horse, my trainer suggested I look for a paint or QH in the 15-15.2 range, which is what I ended up getting (a 15.2 paint ).


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I appreciate everyone's responses. Don't want you to think that I'm ignoring everyone's thoughts or opinions. I was simply taking my time to understand it. I decided not to buy the grey. I bought the chestnut instead. 16.2 QH warmblood cross gelding. Stocky.. thick boned.. short back.. and is capable of all the things I want to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Then it's a win-win situation, and I wish you success and many pleasant years with your new riding partner.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm glad. Overall that is a much better looking horse!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you going to start a new thread on your new guy?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad to hear it, the chestnut is an all around much better built horse.


Love to see some pictures and hear some updates of ya'lls progress .


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'll most likely post a new thread sometime soon.. I need to think of a good show name, and barn name!


----------

